# For a dual (metal/wood) shop?



## Savage223 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi guys.. 
I always love seeing how people solve repetitive work problems with jigs, fixtures, etc.

However, in all my searching in the past few years, I've never seen a good example of a shop owner who has used his metal skills to design and make fixtures specifically for his woodworking. 

To quantify and be more specific- I've seen fixtures/jigs, built of metal, for really oddball purposes that I've not even considered using or even that I've witnessed firsthand. 

I've seen guys who have a perfectly good but idle vertical mill in their shop, and walls lined with wood fixtures and tools- as if they never make anything for the latter hobby.

So I'm wondering if any of you know of a site / user who shows a real PRACTICAL approach to the concept of "when to bother to make metal tools" and "when metal is overkill and unnecessary." So to speak.

Anyone?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Prolly won't find that here. Some guys will build a screw machine out of wood, because they can. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Savage223 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah Al I saw those badboys before... and even considered them for making box joints... but I couldn't conceive that the screw/gear lash, visual "dot" index- and/or the slower speed you would have to move- would be precise and consistent enough to make loads of joints well. Maybe, but the effort to make one didn't feel worthwhile for the risk of having it not work. This, for me anyhow, falls under that "grain of internet bits" theory I have: reduce your confidence in what is being reported when the presenter gains by convincing you that the concept is sound. I know if I spent two weekends putting that kind of a system together, defeat- or less than perfection even, would be a bit harder to admit. So... I wish I knew that one because I have metal components on hand to enhance the existing concepts a little. Good example though, because in this case, for now, I just make the joints on my mill.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Savage223 said:


> Yeah Al I saw those badboys before... and even considered them for making box joints... but I couldn't conceive that the screw/gear lash, visual "dot" index- and/or the slower speed you would have to move- would be precise and consistent enough to make loads of joints well. Maybe, but the effort to make one didn't feel worthwhile for the risk of having it not work. This, for me anyhow, falls under that "grain of internet bits" theory I have: reduce your confidence in what is being reported when the presenter gains by convincing you that the concept is sound. I know if I spent two weekends putting that kind of a system together, defeat- or less than perfection even, would be a bit harder to admit. So... I wish I knew that one because I have metal components on hand to enhance the existing concepts a little. Good example though, because in this case, for now, I just make the joints on my mill.


I mean to say screw making machine.

What do you want to do exchange jig and fixture ideas? I have a few.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I've been known to make a tool or two*

Panel saw and RAS router.
My Photos
Used a metal lathe and 20" drill press. Made a few rolling/mobile tool bases using a MIG welder, vertical metal saw and drill press, nothin' HI-TECH however. I like to weld as well. It makes for some heavy duty machine bases: 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/mother-table-saw-mobile-bases-v-2-a-11756/

and: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/roller-stand-12-tablesaw-11044/

:smile:


----------



## Savage223 (Apr 18, 2013)

While my original question will likely always be relevant (tinkering is fun) I asked it now because I'm processing about 350bf of red oak. The stuff is well seasoned, which is not-so-cryptic for "blemishes aplenty." Water stains, edge rot, end and center splits, cupping, and minor twists here and there- in addition to an item of significant concern: bugs. (A far more experienced WW friend identified the (sole) infestation as, I think, "Pole Dust" worms or beetle larvae. Sure someone here knows the species by that description. Anyhow- they manifest as small holes, about the same size as a mid to small finishing nail. They are borers; so if you don't see their easily missed doorways, you see them after ten runs through the thickness planer... of course.. where you can easily pick out their tunnels. 
The original plan was to use the wood mostly inside, but the quantity, my time, and the wife all insist I hurry it up. So I'm blazing through it, trying to selectively size for some imagined projects.
Rather than make firewood from the worst of the acceptable boards, I figured on some shop infrastructure and jigs. 
I've got boards as wide as 15", but that width is usually nowhere near functional. It is all 5/4, sawn common, by a portable lumber mill. (Bandsaw type.)
Im most interested in small projects, mostly chests, boxes, and that kind of thing, which fits well with this old lumber enough 
For me to have agreed to take it.
The jig idea now is for figuring out what I can make to aid in repetitive tasks like jointing, finger joints, panel raising, and moving from rough to usable. For example, I have a spare motor, some rails, bearings, etc., and I was considering making a dedicated finger joint tool- freeing up the table saw for that purpose, and being faster and with larger length capacity than my mill. 
For most of the boards so far, I can produce a single 4' section, and, perhaps, a length usable as a side for a tool chest. Other pieces are mostly smaller. But I've not found a single, full 8' section in the stack. Made two kick butt outfeed rollers- from galvanized conduit and bearings from, I think, one of my old aircooled VWs ... 
I am missing a router in this process, which is a big hole for me.
I have a 113 1959 Craftsman 10" radial arm saw,
A 50's 4" Delta Homecraft Jointer,
A mid -50's (107?) Craftsman wood lathe, 
A 103 Craftsman 9" Tilt table saw, 
A new 20" Grizzly Bandsaw (resaw),
And the 1930 Bridgeport. 
I shape with both the table and radial saws, and those affairs are always riddled with setups.

So that's kind of where I'm at I guess.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Unless you have creative engineering skills ....*

It will take weeks or months to design and build a working tool...DAMHIK.... :blink:
Joining or board straightening jigs are easy and you can make one in around an hour. Can and should be made of wood.

Finger joints jigs where the fingers are cut in multiples are WAY more complicated. One at a time pretty easy also. Can and should be made of wood.

Raised panels on the RAS are possible but there's an increased safety factor, and a suitable guard needs to be in place. A table saw can make a straight angled raised panel with the proper jig to hold the panel securely vertical. A router table would be easier.

All the jigs I mentioned can be found here and on You Tube. FYI.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/board-straightening-jig-table-saw-16999/


----------



## Savage223 (Apr 18, 2013)

Right on Wood!


----------

